# Minced garlic



## Silverstar7337 (Feb 10, 2012)

Anyone have instructions for canning minced garlic? We use garlic every day and 6$ a jar is just crazy! I think it's just cut up and stored in oil..


----------



## sss3 (Jul 15, 2007)

Google it. I think you're right. But I'd check for sure.


----------



## Rockytopsis (Dec 29, 2007)

Every thing I have read says to mince garlic and cover with prefered oil, cover tightly and store in the fridge for up to 3 weeks and discard unused after 3 weeks.

Nancy


----------



## unregistered5595 (Mar 3, 2003)

The reason fresh garlic, chopped or otherwise, in oil cannot be kept long is due to the growth of botulism. It doesn't matter if it is in the refrigerator or on the counter, it's still dangerous.

Now if you pickle garlic, you use salt and vinegar. If you read the containers of pre-minced garlic with oil, it also has citric acid in it. I don't have directions to give you on a safe way to do that.

What I do is mince it and freeze it in small zip lock bags, flatten, freeze. When I want to use it, I just crumble some off and use it, right out of the freezer.
I dry it, dehydrate, and grind it for garlic powder.
I pickle it and it's great. I'd have to look up a recipe to do that again.
I'd love to hear how to can it safely.
Just don't pack it in oil and refrigerate it, it's not safe--for a long term storage method. HTH


----------



## claytonpiano (Feb 3, 2005)

Dehydrate it. That works great! I pulverize it in the blender and make garlic powder. Then feed it through a strainer over a bowl. The smaller pieces that won't pass through the strainer become my minced garlic. It works great!

To rehydrate, pour hot water over it and let it stand for a few minutes. My family can't tell the difference!


----------



## sss3 (Jul 15, 2007)

I don't put in dehydrator. Put on ceramic plate and stir once in while. Takes a few days. Slice up first. Sometimes I put plate on top of dehydrator to speed things up.


----------



## terri9630 (Mar 12, 2012)

I've been dehydrating mine.


----------



## happydog (May 7, 2008)

I found 3lb bags of whole garlic cloves at Sams Club. THAT SOMEBODY ALREADY PEELED. I was so excited my eyes about popped out of my head. I bought 7 bags of them. Then I had to figure out what to do with them...

Here's one recipe I found online for minced garlic. It looks like what you'd buy in the store. From everything I've read you MUST properly acidify it though. Which is why that minced garlic sort of scares me. So then I decided to pickle them. 

From what I've read they don't taste overly vinegary. They're great in recipes and also taste great right out of the jar. There are several good looking recipes here. I like the one that starts out "this is my dad's recipe", and there is one a bit further down the the page for Mediterranean flavored garlic. 

I tried to find a recipe that only called for half vinegar/half water, but the more I researched I came to the conclusion that it's not worth the risk. I have kids at home still and I can't afford to die. Or worse, I don't want to be explaining all this to the doctors in ICU. :umno:

Finally I came back to my plain old not-very-exciting-but-surely-safe old standbys, the Ball Blue Book and the Ball Complete Guide to Canning. And they have plain old not-very-exciting recipes for canning pickled garlic. So that's how I'm gonna do it. (only jazzed up with Mediterranean flavors :nanner


----------



## happydog (May 7, 2008)

Another thing I thought of, though I don't know how safe it is, is to mince the garlic, then mix it with butter and freeze in small portions. When you want to have garlic bread, thaw it, smear it on bread, wrap in foil, and bake until you can't wait another second to eat it.


----------



## sss3 (Jul 15, 2007)

Haooydog that might be good thing to freeze in ice cube trays. Depends how much you need at one time.


----------



## Rockytopsis (Dec 29, 2007)

I love pickled garlic cloves with just a bit of heat.
Nancy


----------



## happydog (May 7, 2008)

Sandra Spiess said:


> Haooydog that might be good thing to freeze in ice cube trays. Depends how much you need at one time.


I thought about that. Prolly something bigger than that. If you're going to make garlic bread you generally do a whole loaf. (or maybe I'm a hog, lol.) I'd probably want a cup or so of it. Maybe even blend in some oregano or whatever spices you'd want on your garlic bread so it's ready to use. dang it, now I'm drooling on my sweater.


----------



## happydog (May 7, 2008)

I'm going to make up a test batch of a cup of minced garlic with butter and oregano and parmesan cheese. Then freeze it for a few days and see if the amount works and it tastes ok. 

or maybe I'll just eat it now


----------



## blooba (Feb 9, 2010)

I know this is an old post but I had a bag of garlic that was starting to sprout. What I did was mince it in a mini food processor and put it in a quart mason jar and covered it with vinegar and will keep it in the fridge to use. I just made mashed potatoes with em and it was good. Couldnt taste the vinegar at all, I would say garlic bread would probably be the biggest test but so far I am happy with it. Too bad it wasn't a little warmer, I woulda planted it.


----------

